# ON BOARD Video camera



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this. 
Does anyone have or used a onboard video camera in their cars. Did you just take a normal video camera and mount it to your dash board or other place to do a video from inside your car or is there a special type designed just for in car use .

:cool


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

LOWET said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post this.
> Does anyone have or used a onboard video camera in their cars. Did you just take a normal video camera and mount it to your dash board or other place to do a video from inside your car or is there a special type designed just for in car use .
> 
> :cool


I guy I know from this area, used zip ties to tie a video camera to the lower front grille of his car, then video taped his 140mph run down the highway. The video is on YouTube, and it is also linked though the multimedia section on ls1gto.com. It's pretty cool.

Russ


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*camera*

on ebay for 69 dollars including mounting barcket


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

summit racing sells one you can mount to your window as well


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I use a video camera in my goat when I run the twisties, I made a bracket from wood that uses the headrest post. I looking into either redesigning the bracket or buying a camera that is used on RC airplanes or this one http://www.chasecam.com or this one http://www.pfyc.com/pc/GN2022/GTOTHER/High+Resolution+Bullet+Camera+Package.html


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Video*

Thanks for all the information, 

:cheers


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

I made one like this, works great. http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189630&highlight=camera+mount


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*car camera*

Yesterday was a nice fall day in Connecticut so I took my car out for a ride. I tried to use my cell phone which has a camera / video in it. tried to get a video of me doing a 40-80 mph run. When I jumped on the gas my car got a little crooked and I could not hold it still. I will try it again with a passanger holding it.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*camera*



bluhaven said:


> I made one like this, works great. http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189630&highlight=camera+mount




Real nice Job. in a few weeks there is a police auction including State and Local police items. Mostly cars and unclaimed property. I heard they were also selling outdated car Camera's. I am going to check in to in


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have been seriously considering getting a dash cam for my car...
With so many idiots on the road I am in a constant state of paranoid while driving. It would be nice to have proof that they caused any accident (knock on wood).


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*camera*



foxtrot7 said:


> I have been seriously considering getting a dash cam for my car...
> With so many idiots on the road I am in a constant state of paranoid while driving. It would be nice to have proof that they caused any accident (knock on wood).


There is a DASH CAMERA with mounting bracket on EBAY for 69.00... records video's and still photo's


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks I will check that out.


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

I've used a cellphone holder, jammed the camera under the passenger headrest and taped a bullet cam to the roof

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tw7oJSGF_D8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjAr7cWqhV0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GHfQhqQLnE


----------

